# The 3DS just got cut to 170$



## Riptor (Jul 28, 2011)

http://press.nintendo.com/articles.jsp?id=30048

Is  this to undercut the Vita, or is Nintendo getting real desperate, who  knows? The price cut helps a lot, but I'm still not quite sure if I want  one yet. I'd give it another 6-12 months to see if anything good comes  out.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 28, 2011)

yea it's lack of games is really what hurts the 3DS the most.


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 28, 2011)

The early buyers incentive is fucking awesome.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 28, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea it's lack of games is really what hurts the 3DS the most.



That, and the fact that it has motion controls and a screen that has to be held at the exact angle to see the 3D perspective. Those do not mix


----------



## Xenke (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, supposedly it only costs them ~$100 to make, so...

A price cut wasn't really out of the question.


----------



## Azure (Jul 28, 2011)

Those are neat little things. I played one in Target for like, 10 minutes. Not worth 170 buxx though, but cute.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 28, 2011)

Call me when they're less than 100$, and I'll think about it. 

- Eye's wigging out
- Utter lack of games, and not too many good ones in the near future. Did they really need to push this out so quick?
- Low battery life (oddly enough, I'm not even sure my eyes could last as long as the battery)
- Still nearly double what I'd be willing to pay.
- Gimmicky


----------



## Xenke (Jul 28, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Call me when they're less than 100$, and I'll think about it.



That'll never happen,

*deletes number*


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 28, 2011)

Xenke said:


> That'll never happen _*soon*_
> 
> *deletes number*


Fixed...example:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Nintendo-DS-Lite-Crimson-Red/7790609

Albeit it's original cost was 130...But if Nintendo is knocking off 80 bucks from a new born game console, then they'll likely drop more. It's only a matter of time. Especially when the 3DSi comes out, you can get original DS's for like 50 bucks.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 28, 2011)

Assuming what I read was correct and the 3DS does indeed cost ~$100 to make (and, when I delved into the source material, I learned that was just and estimate of the _raw_ materials), I'm pretty sure you'll never see the 3DS at or below that price new.

Nintendo would just discontinue the product.


----------



## nfd (Jul 28, 2011)

Apparently, if you buy one before the price drop, you'll be called an "Ambassador".

_
Those consumers who  purchase the console before that date are  classed as â€˜Nintendo Ambassadorsâ€™, and  on September 1 will receive 10  free NES games via the Nintendo  eShop.

These games will include the likes of Super Mario Bros., Donkey  Kong Jr., Balloon Fight, Ice Climber and The Legend of Zelda, and  will then later be made available to purchase for all other 3DS  owners.

Before the end of 2011, 10 Game Boy Advance titles will also be  made available for free for Ambassadors. These will include Yoshiâ€™s Island:  Super Mario Advance 3, Mario Kart: Super Circuit, Metroid Fusion, WarioWare,  Inc.: Mega Microgames and Mario vs. Donkey Kong.

However,  these games will be exclusively available for Ambassadors, with no plans to  release them to the general public._


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 28, 2011)

nfd said:


> _Before the end of 2011, 10 Game Boy Advance titles will also be made available for free for Ambassadors. These will include Yoshiâ€™s Island: Super Mario Advance 3, Mario Kart: Super Circuit, Metroid Fusion, WarioWare, Inc.: Mega Microgames and Mario vs. Donkey Kong.
> 
> However, these games will be exclusively available for Ambassadors, with no plans to release them to the general public._



What.
Why would they keep it exclusive?


----------



## Xenke (Jul 28, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> What.
> Why would they keep it exclusive?



Marketing ploy.

Besides, it's not like everyone hasn't ROM'd the shit out of all of those.


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 28, 2011)

The article said they have no "current" plans to release them publicly, which obviously means a future public release is highly probable. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 28, 2011)

They can lower the prize as much as they want, but i'm still not buying.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh Nintendo. Welcome to the land of that's probably what you should have priced it in the beginning.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 28, 2011)

Guess this is fortunate for me since I'm gonna hopelessly buy it. I want to play OoT3D.
Not interested in the 3D option though.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 28, 2011)

nfd said:


> Apparently, if you buy one before the price drop, you'll be called an "Ambassador".



Also known as "Chump."


----------



## Larry (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, now it would only take me 4 weeks to buy one.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 28, 2011)

Still not worth it. The whole 3DS is a gimmick, and one that makes my head hurt to begin with.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh great, so I picked one of the worst possible times to buy one of these things <_<
shoulda waited.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 28, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> Still not worth it. The whole 3DS is a gimmick, and one that makes my head hurt to begin with.



Nintendo's gimmicks are ones that other companies like to emulate though.

Plus the same could be said about pretty much everything 3D.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 28, 2011)

*is still playing a regular DS*....eh *goes back to their DS*


Xenke said:


> Nintendo's gimmicks are ones that other companies like to emulate though.


Often times they do something thats is on par or better than what Nintendo came up with, then again I still thank the Dreamcast on bringing out online Gaming on Consoles


----------



## SirRob (Jul 28, 2011)

Ahaha, I'm glad I waited to get it. Although I don't really have any plans to get it until Super Smash Bros. 3DS comes out.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 28, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Ahaha, I'm glad I waited to get it. Although I don't really have any plans to get it until Super Smash Bros. 3DS comes out.


yeah, im really glad now, too :O maybe i will get one afterall! and with the money that i save i can get some games ports for it!

seriously though. im surprised they realized that the price was too high so quickly. but that still doesnt change the fact that there are almost no good games for it that arent ports or remakes! i have played ocarina of times so often, i most definitely wont buy the same game AGAIN! it might be awesome but that doesnt make me want to buy the system, even if it got a 100 bucks price cut...

lets put it like this: i do consider buying the 3DS now as long as they give us some games. and not just a couple titles per year, i want to see a constant supply of NEW games. because thats why you buy a console...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm just waiting for the DS Lite price to drop.  :3


----------



## Runefox (Jul 29, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'm just waiting for the DS Lite price to drop.  :3


It's already pretty cheap. That said, it's also a better handheld - Double the battery life, and the screen resolution is quite the same! Sure, it doesn't do 3D, but really, who actually cares? :|

Oh, and it doesn't play 3DS games, either. Again though, who actually cares? It's not like there ARE any that aren't just remakes of N64 games.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 29, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'm just waiting for the DS Lite price to drop.  :3



Well since they're on clearance now and not going to be selling them new at any retail stores anymore... I'd grab one now :\


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 30, 2011)

I wish I had known that rather than wasting $80. This is bad news as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 30, 2011)

It's pretty much bad news for everyone. The President of Nintendo's taking a 50% paycheck cut over the whole deal, game stores are refusing to sell the 3DS after August 12th in Japan because of the loss they'd be taking over selling it, shares have dropped 20% on the company... in any case let's hope they ride it through like Sony was able to with the PS3


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 30, 2011)

Zydala said:


> It's pretty much bad news for everyone. The President of Nintendo's taking a 50% paycheck cut over the whole deal, game stores are refusing to sell the 3DS after August 12th in Japan because of the loss they'd be taking over selling it, shares have dropped 20% on the company... in any case let's hope they ride it through like Sony was able to with the PS3


just as long they dont end up like Sega D=


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 30, 2011)

Runefox said:


> It's already pretty cheap. That said, it's also a better handheld - Double the battery life, and the screen resolution is quite the same! Sure, it doesn't do 3D, but really, who actually cares? :|
> 
> Oh, and it doesn't play 3DS games, either. Again though, who actually cares? It's not like there ARE any that aren't just remakes of N64 games.



I played around with one at Gamestop.  I didn't care for the 3D.  It was kinda blurry.



Zydala said:


> Well since they're on clearance now and not going to be selling them new at any retail stores anymore... I'd grab one now :\



I would, but mine still works.  (Even if it has a broken hinge and a speaker that's going out.)


----------



## Zydala (Jul 30, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I would, but mine still works.  (Even if it has a broken hinge and a speaker that's going out.)



So.... then you actually weren't waiting for the price to drop? XP ?


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 30, 2011)

So people who purchased the thing for the initial launch price of $250 are going to get free access to 20 VC titles (ten of them being exclusive for this purpose)?  If the going rate for those VC titles is the equivalent of $5, then that's up to a $100 dollar value, which theoretically saves you $20 compared to purchasing it after the price drop and purchasing/downloading the VC titles separately.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 30, 2011)

Zydala said:


> So.... then you actually weren't waiting for the price to drop? XP ?



If it drops below $100..., maybe.


----------



## nfd (Jul 31, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'm just waiting for the DS Lite price to drop.  :3




It's $100, chump.

Easily 70 if you get it used.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 31, 2011)

Iwata-san, who is probably one of the most competent CEOs in the world, will take a 50% pay cut just for the failure of the Nintendo DS _so far_, meaning his pay will be less than a million dollars. I'm still hoping the 3DS does well enough to make money, make us forget about its first few rough months, but this highlights the major differences between Japan and America.

American corporation: "We can't run a bank/car company effectively enough to make profit so let's have the government declare us too big to fail and give us lots of money, all at taxpayer expense. Hopefully, things will improve and if they don't we will bankrupt the government. Integrity and honor mean nothing to us."
Japanese corporation: "We can run a bank/high-end electronics company/car company effectively enough to make profit yet because of some questionable decisions our higher-ups have all agreed to take responsibility for their mistakes. Hopefully, things will improve but if they don't we will not compromise our integrity and honor, which means so much to us."

Iwata's acceptance of the blame for this mess indicates the reason why Japan will in the near future overtake America economically because we don't take failure seriously enough. If only the same hatred of losing and willingness to take responsibility for mistakes were what American businessmen and CEOs did, we would not have to default on our loans, bail out our corporations, or send jobs overseas.


----------



## nfd (Jul 31, 2011)

Sugoi.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 31, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> Iwata-san, who is probably one of the most competent CEOs in the world, will take a 50% pay cut just for the failure of the Nintendo DS _so far_, meaning his pay will be less than a million dollars. I'm still hoping the 3DS does well enough to make money, make us forget about its first few rough months, but this highlights the major differences between Japan and America.


Wait, what?  Nintendo *never* sells their hardware below cost.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 31, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Wait, what?  Nintendo *never* sells their hardware below cost.



Yup, they're not. apparently it takes around 100-120 dollars to make a 3DS. therefore 50-70 dollar profit. Or at least that's what I heard


----------



## Tycho (Jul 31, 2011)

Uh, DS = failure? On what planet? I think I'll hold off on a 3DS simply because the 3D thing is looking less attractive.  I will need a replacement for my DS Lite eventually, though.

I'm not as cranky about being fed re-releases of old good stuff as most everyone else, apparently.


----------

